# RedFly Pics!



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok...one word.  BRUTAL!  But thats what it's all about, it's a tourney and they are supposed to be tough.  We prefished the day before in the 15mph winds with the front moving through.  Launching at 7am we made a hairy run to the outside to find 2-4ft rollers crashing on the sandbar.  In short order we were at our spot.  After a couple minutes we managed a solid slot red to confirm that our fish were still holding out.  By 930am a solid wall of water was headed our way so we called it and made the run back.  As we put the boat on the trailer it started to get a little hairy.  It was a nice relief to see that they were holding even in the bad weather.  This is the red we picked up the day before.










The later the day went on the worse and we were wondering if they were going to call it.  Who wants to do a fly only tourney in 15+ mph winds out of the NW in Tampa?    Checked the forums at 8pm to see that it was still on!

Got to the ramp at 6am to find it FREEZING out...yeah I'm from Floirda anything below 70 is BS!  We hauled the boat over to another local ramp closer to our spot.  We launched and made our way to some sheltered water to get some casting in while waiting for enough sunlight to run safely.  We start to pack it up and something starts crashing bait behind us.  One false cast and a long shot downwind produced a jack to start out the morning.










The sun came up a little and it was very overcast so we made our run to the "Catwalk".  As soon as we hit the open water we were greeted with 4ft rollers... perfectly spaced for maximum punishment, lol.  Get up onto the flat and get upwind a little ways.  About 15 minutes in we found some upperslot tailers!  I quickly make the decision trying to pole at these fish in open water with the wind starting to gust up 20-25 was not an option.  I get close and hop out and start to walk.  Crosswind casting at a tail that was 2 palms big was hairy to say the least.  Made more than 10 cast at the fish with no looks.  Then I started to close the distance.  I walked right up to it...to the point that my leader was touching the top guide and still nothing...banging it on its nose!  Finally he slowly picked up and moved into the darkness.  

The tide moved in fast so we set up a drift to cover the area were these fish have been holding.  I drop out the large drift bag made for a 21ft boat we were still crusing down the flat too fast making it impossible to see fish and make clean cast at them.  So we decided to make the run to a sheltered mangrove line that produces on high tides.  With the water being up it was a big relief to run the inside of the bars!

As soon as we started casting on the mangroves we got into a mixed bag of fish.  Puffers, Pins, Snooklets, and Trout all made there showing.  But not what we were looking for.




























The sun started to peak out giving us some better visability so it was time to go back to the Catwalk.  We set up on the flat and start another drift.  Erik picked up his first Trout on the new Loop reel.










It was getting close to our time to call it so we made the run back to the ramp.  It was a good time fishing, managed a 2/3 slam on fly...but still didn't get the right thing.  At check-in only 2 boats came back with photos of Reds.  One boat managed 2 reds for a total of 50+ inches.  The Second boat, Joe from Carbon Marine, and Tom from Wang Anchor managed an upper slot 25"er.  It was a good time for all, and a great group of people.  Nice to see everyone that made it out!

-Richard


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sounds like you guys might be eligible for the "tough fisherman of the month award" having to put up with conditions like that  glad you guys were able to score a few though


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I made the drive from Olrando to hang out with Deerfly, his son Trey, and the rest of the fly fisherman. The wind sucked. We were committed to fishing out of the Cockroach Bay boat ramp and took a look outside but it sucked. Instead we head back and went south of the ramp working the mangroves. Deerfly found the snook for a little while pulling 3 in a row but other than that we saw very little other than giant mullet. 

When try wasn't playing with my iPhone he took a few pictures.

(Trey, not sure what happened to the other photos of this fish. I think the camera wasn't turned on :-? )










Deerfly smiles more for the little ones than the big ones, lol.



















A great cast but we were mostly chasing huge mullet. You had to look carefully because they were as big as a slot red.










Maneuvering through the tight mangroves in a 18' Panga. I was very impressed with how the boat handled. Even in the wind it did not seem to get pushed around more than any other skiff.










A big thanks to everyone who was involved with organizing the event. You hard work is appreciated. Even though the weather sucked it was a great time.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great shots guys! Glad you had a good time!!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Tom, thanks for posting the pic's. Bummer on the missing pic's and that was the biggest "little" one too.  ;D If I remember it was 19" and change on the "measuring device", a fatty though for that length.  

As has been said, the conditions were well beyond crappy. I really thought we'd run into some reds in CRB though, maybe if we would have made the run to Bishops we might have had better luck. But that would have been a one hell of 7 mile ride down there in those conditions. 

Not complaining, but I wasn't prepared for the "alternate" ramp option either. Saturday morning was the first I'd heard of that rule change. I know and understand it was a last minute change due to the conditions, but not being a "local" I would have needed a couple day's or so to mull that over in order to come up with other launch options and then fishing which ever area that was, etc. 

Still had a good time though and the bait fisherman and kayakers we talked to on the water were getting a few red's on bait in the CRB area, so they were around, we just didn't luck into any.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice guys!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Tom, thanks for posting the pic's. Bummer on the missing pic's and that was the biggest "little" one too.  ;D If I remember it was 19" and change on the "measuring device", a fatty though for that length.
> 
> As has been said, the conditions were well beyond crappy. I really thought we'd run into some reds in CRB though, maybe if we would have made the run to Bishops we might have had better luck. But that would have been a one hell of 7 mile ride down there in those conditions.
> 
> ...


They were "around" your alternate area...but they wouldn't eat. lol


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> They were "around" your alternate area...but they wouldn't eat. lol


yeah, roger that.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Had the motor been on the skiff, I would have been there. Well...not fly fishing but personal fishing and moral support. Unfortunately, I didn't get everything finished until Sunday mid-day...but it's ready to rumble now!

Richard...we need to go fishing again soon...bring your preposterously priced fly gear with you again. I wanna see some fly action in person!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Had the motor been on the skiff, I would have been there.  Well...not fly fishing but personal fishing and moral support.  Unfortunately, I didn't get everything finished until Sunday mid-day...but it's ready to rumble now!
> 
> Richard...we need to go fishing again soon...bring your preposterously priced fly gear with you again.  I wanna see some fly action in person!


I really don't know if you want to try fly fishing yet...you need to learn to hang with the big boys first! lol


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

First off, I never said I wanted to try fly fishing...just want to see some fly action. I'm too broke to start fly fishing right now.

Second off, who caught the only red when we went out on the Lostmen? ;D ;D ;D

Hahaha I'm serious about going next weekend, though. I need to get me some feesh in the boat...and abuse the new motor.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Those are nice pictures, although that first red looks a tad ill. ;D

Sorry it was such a rough outing, but it sounds like everyone had fun.


----------

